# diode



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

does anyone know where the diode is on a 1999 300?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PM lilbigtonka


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

